# Using SN9 in beer.



## Dave70 (9/5/16)

Not exclusively of course, but I'm planing a Sasion and would like to push that fruity, dry almost Champagne (ish) angle so was thinking of adding after a week or so.
I've gone with NS9 because it seems a pretty good neutral all rounder. Happy to hear any better suggestions. 
My main concern is it changing or stripping the flavor profile and winding up with a keg of fizzy, slightly malty and bitter white wine / beer hybrid.


----------



## shacked (29/6/16)

Hi mate, I've never tried SN9 in a beer (only in apple cider) but this podcast is all about brewing with wine yeast and may give you some answers/direction: http://www.thebrewingnetwork.com/post1888/


----------



## indica86 (29/6/16)

I think Moa have a pilsner finished with the same.... Was quite nice from memory


----------



## hirschb (1/7/16)

Dave70 said:


> Not exclusively of course, but I'm planing a Sasion and would like to push that fruity, dry almost Champagne (ish) angle so was thinking of adding after a week or so.
> I've gone with NS9 because it seems a pretty good neutral all rounder. Happy to hear any better suggestions.
> My main concern is it changing or stripping the flavor profile and winding up with a keg of fizzy, slightly malty and bitter white wine / beer hybrid.


Very puzzling. I don't see how adding wine yeast will push fruity flavor. My understanding is that this is a very neutral yeast, so that shouldn't add any esters.
If you want to dry out your beer, try: lower mash temp, add sugar (which is somewhat common for saisons), use a super-attenuating saison yeast like Wyeast 3711 or some of The Yeast Bay strains, or add Brettanomyces.
Adding wine yeast in secondary may have no effect anyway if all the fermentable sugars have been chewed through by the original yeast.
The type of yeast strain has no effect on the final carbonation levels. That will depend on the amount of sugar added at bottling or CO2 in your keg.
Out of curiosity, what Saison strain were you planning to use?


----------



## dr K (5/7/16)

Agree with hirschb.
Esters are early products in the fermentation process.
Champagne yeast strains have a normal environment of fructose (a mono-saccharide like dextrose), they will of course ferment beer but....
Ale yeast strains have a normal environment of maltose (a di-saccharide like sucrose), they will of course ferment wine but....
The classic bready character of fine champagne comes from autolysis...

K


----------



## manticle (5/7/16)

I'd be surprised if you can't get fruity, spicy dry from saison yeast, mash temp, judicious hopping and fermentation schedule.


----------

